# How to COOL down a Viv



## Monkreadusuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm having problems with keeping my snake viv cool. The temp is always 27C+ even with the heat mat off, no heating in the tank whatsoever. Its ontop of another wooden Viv with BD's in it, and has two capret tiles between the two to stop heat transfer. but still, no luck keeping the temps down. Im worried my Corn will get too hot. Any ideas?

Many Thanks,


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry don't keep snakes or reptile at that matter but I sometimes use a fan for my Axolotl tank? Not sure how it would wok out in a Snake viv.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

Monkreadusuk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm having problems with keeping my snake viv cool. The temp is always 27C+ even with the heat mat off, no heating in the tank whatsoever. Its ontop of another wooden Viv with BD's in it, and has two capret tiles between the two to stop heat transfer. but still, no luck keeping the temps down. Im worried my Corn will get too hot. Any ideas?
> 
> Many Thanks,


weird, i moved my taiwan into a new viv on top of the boa viv. i have a sheet off polystyrene between and the hotspot from the ceramic in the boa viv is stopping the tais mat and stat from working. i thought of moving his mat to other end, but that would give him 2 hotspots. the heat getting through is keeping the top vivs temps ok though. will be watching to see what replies you get.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

we use cool down thermostats 
with the fans


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

would it be better just to move the viv so its own mat and stat can work the temps? although i bought his to go on top of the boas. i didnt think the heat would get through polystyrene AND the wooden floor!!!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I would move the viv


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

Angi said:


> I would move the viv


hi angi. thats what i think too. poor Al, i will need to get him along again!!!! we took the tai out to shift him and he was in shed. was not a happy bunny at all!!!! i will keep an eye on temps till he can get along.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Carpet tiles aren't very good insulators - if you want to keep him on top of the beardie viv (and can't slide him down to the unheated end because of the size of the viv or because there's something else there) I'd swap them for something that's a better insulator - whether that be air space (not bad) or very thick polystyrene (pretty good).

Of course the way I manage this in my own vivs is to stack everyone in order of temperature from the ground up - cooler species on the bottom, warmer species on the top. That way, the heat bleed matters less.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

agreed i'd move the viv. the heats probably coming from the spotlight of the beardies.
put some polystyrene in between, or a big chunk of wood (can get stuff like this from a homebase or b&q pretty cheap, and woods a great insulator!


----------



## Monkreadusuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi all, thansk again for all the help your offering me with this situation. I have now placed carpet tiles, wood and Polystyrene between the vivs to try lower the temp in the snake Viv. Still not much luck.

here are some pics of my setup.



















Any idea how I should heat the Viv? Heat mat, or do away with that and use the heat lamp and a termostat to turn it down at night?

Many Thanks,


----------



## robbiepurvis1309 (Dec 8, 2008)

a layer of tin foil or the stuff that they use to put behind radiators might be effective at reflecting the heat i use that above one viv


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

What is the light we can see in the top of the corn snake's vivarium, and is that controlled with a thermostat?


----------



## Monkreadusuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Its an unused heat lamp, controlled by a termostat. Currently I'm jsut using the Heat mat on a stat and a UvB light.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The UVB light (which must be what I was referring to - the light that showed behind the top lip) will be kicking out some heat too.... we had one viv we could heat using the UVB tube in it alone.

Is there any way you could just move the corn's viv somewhere else entirely?


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

or turn the uvb off as it is not needed for a corn????? I would have thought the 3-4inch bits of poly would have done it though but obviously not.


----------



## Monkreadusuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Not really, as the only other space I have for it is in a spare room that is cold and doesn't get much attention there. Don't want him to feel lonley with no movement outside his Viv, if you know what I Mean.

Could I use just the heat lamp to heat the Viv, and leave the UvB light off? Or does he need it on during the day?


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

The corn does not need the UV light at all. Ever. The only benefit the UV light brings is that _you_ get to see him better. As Ssthisto has said, have you tried turning the UV light off for a couple of days and see if the temperature in the viv drops at all?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

A few questions 

1. What's the rooms ambient temp ?
2. Is there plenty of space at the back of the viv for air flow as it looks like you've blocked the gap in the glass and can only see the 2 vents at the top of the viv ?


----------

